

The War in Iraq is Over - nbashaw
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/16/world/middleeast/end-for-us-begins-period-of-uncertainty-for-iraqis.html?_r=1&hp

======
nbashaw
Here's a better article:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/16/world/middleeast/panetta-i...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/16/world/middleeast/panetta-
in-baghdad-for-iraq-military-handover-ceremony.html?hp)

